# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Eastern Indigo "re-discovered" on Captiva Island

## gsarchie

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/19625942/...und-on-captiva

Very cool.  This is the first time that an Indigo had been seen on this island in almost 25 years.  Finding this snake was a huge win for their conservation on the island.

----------

_Don_ (09-25-2012)

----------


## Don

Wow, great news.  I'm waiting on my permit for an Eastern Indigo to come in any day now.  They are awesome snakes.

----------


## gsarchie

Good luck with the Permit, Don.  I've thought about getting one myself but at this point don't want to add any new snake species to my collection.

----------


## RoseyReps

Love our local Indigo's. They are so beautiful!

----------


## UpNorth

That's awesome! I got to hold one at CRBE in Toronto 2 weekends ago. An amazingly docile snake and beautiful iridescence.

----------


## TheWinWizard

Absolutely fantastic news.

----------

